# Toilet Problems



## Kehoe (Sep 12, 2008)

I just changed the tank on the back of the toilet in my garage and every time I hit the handle, it'll flush great but the bowl will NOT refill. I have to wait and hold the handle down by hand to refill it. Any body ever had this problem?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like you got the wrong flapper, mis-adjusted the flapper or its chain, or don't have the little hose from the float valve to the overflow tube.

--Bushytails


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

Or it can be because the refill tube is not connected or working. Another reason may be that the Float valve is stuck or water is turned off.


----------



## havasu (Apr 17, 2012)

You have two choices. You could hire a plumber for about ~ $100, and he will fix that toilet for you, or you could go to your local big box hardware store and pick up a Fluidmaster 400a and install it for ~$7.75. 

If you would like professional assistance on how to install this replacement part, you could contact my friends at http://www.plumbingforums.com who will not charge you one penny for the advice. 

View attachment fluidmaster 400a.jpg


----------

